# Do i need to eat fat on the keto diet?



## lancs (May 11, 2010)

Hiya, i am trying the keto diet and i am losing weight slowly (bf) but my ketostix never move from the negative colour, i'm not including much fat in my diet, maybe 20g a day maximum, is this bad? 
i appreciate any help on this diet, im new and silly lol

Thank you everyone who helps


----------



## Marat (May 11, 2010)

What does your current keto diet look like in terms of grams of protein, fat and carbs that you are taking in?


----------



## lancs (May 11, 2010)

I eat 140-150g protein, 1300-1400 calories and the fat is very minimal i havent been counting just having cheese in omlettes but not much. i weigh 10st 7lb and 29% bodyfat (eurgh)


----------



## Marat (May 11, 2010)

Interesting -- 150grams of protein is 600 calories, leaving 700-800 calories. I'm kind of curious what makes up the 700-800 additional calories that are aside from the protein. 

If you are in a keto style diet, you carbs are probably no more than about 50g/day, yes? That's only 200 calories, leaving 500 calories. The only other macronutrient left is fat -- 500 calories of fat is about 56 grams or so. 

I'm just trying to get idea of what your current diet looks like.

More importantly, how long have you been doing this diet and how have you been progressing? Do you feel reasonably satiated or are you always hungry on this diet?


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 11, 2010)

Keto stix are an expensive waste of money when on a keto diet.  They aren't always accurate for our purposes.

Instead, put that money towards walnuts, almonds, etc.  Nuts are a great source of healthy fats that also provide some good fiber (you still need to poop while keto,) as well as an adequate amount of protein.


----------



## lancs (May 11, 2010)

my diet mainly consists of turkey, chicken, eggs, protein shakes, low carb flapjack, prawns, fish.

Been on the diet approx 10 days

at night i have an extra light horlicks which has 3.3g of carb, could that be stopping the ketosis?


----------



## lancs (May 11, 2010)

Hi Silentbob, whats nuts are suitable and how many? i havent had a 'number 2' lol regular since this diet, i was going to get a fibre supplement is that no good?


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 11, 2010)

Almonds are good. Although when I keto diet, I don't really eat much fats. I take in 6-14g of fish oil per day, but that's about it. Lots of protein and low low carbs.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 11, 2010)

lancs said:


> Hi Silentbob, whats nuts are suitable and how many? i havent had a 'number 2' lol regular since this diet, i was going to get a fibre supplement is that no good?



My favs are almonds, walnuts, and sunflower seeds.

Sunflower seeds (shelled, unsalted) are the most cost effective (1lb for about $2.50-$3.00)







And each 1/4cup (serving) has:
16g fat
7.5g carbs


    3.5g fiber
    1g sugar
 6g protein

Fats are primarily polyunsaturated.  I guess the only down side would be that these, like most foods are higher in omega6 than omega3.  But if you're taking fish oil every day that will help balance that out.

Psyllium would be a good fiber supplement to take.  Each teaspoon has about 5g fiber.  If you can, try to aim for 30g of fiber a day from your diet/psyllium to help with regularity.  High protein and high fat is a recipe for constipation and possible diverticulitis.  Rectum?  Damn near killed him!  Just ask Brock Lesnar.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 11, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Almonds are good. Although when I keto diet, I don't really eat much fats. I take in 6-14g of fish oil per day, but that's about it. *Lots of protein* and low low carbs.



You're aware that your body can/will convert that excess protein into sugar thus keeping you out of ketosis, right?


----------



## lancs (May 11, 2010)

am i eating too much protein at 140g? 

thanks everyone for your help


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 12, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> You're aware that your body can/will convert that excess protein into sugar thus keeping you out of ketosis, right?



Yeah I know that. I can easily eat 1.5x body weight in protein and stay in ketosis though.


----------



## Rucker (May 12, 2010)

lancs said:


> am i eating too much protein at 140g?
> 
> thanks everyone for your help



That is about 1g per pound of body weight, so that is about right.  I agree that fat is necessary.  

As for regularity, when you start a new diet it is likely to mess with digestion.  I usually add fiber powders just to help keep me full, but they could aid in other areas as well.


----------



## Merkaba (May 12, 2010)

eat more fat and get some veggies for fiber.  Your colon will thank you.  Kill two burns with one stone by eating avocados!


----------



## lancs (May 13, 2010)

thanks for your help guys. will keep you updated on my progress


----------

